# 21-day ambulatory cardiac telemetry



## lori mitchell (Sep 16, 2008)

Is anyone performing this service, or does anyone have definite authoritative guidance on how to code this? 
From what I understand, the device manufacturer sends this device directly to the patient, the patient hooks it up, the patient wears it for 21 days,the device sends continuous monitoring back to the manufacturer, the manufacturer sends the data to the physician who makes brief notes on each 24-hour compilation of data, and then the physician does a final summarization report that interprets the data for the entire 21-day period. To clarify, this isn't a Holter, an event monitor, or a loop recorder...this is relatively new technology. 

HELP!!! Thank you!


----------



## dimmitta (Sep 23, 2008)

*cardiac telemetry*

I have not come across this yet, sorry. I am definitely curious  
My advice would be to contact the manufacturer of the device. They should be able to tell you something since they would have to bill the technical component. From what I understand you would only be billing for the physician's interpretation of the data. Good luck and sorry couldn't be of more help.


----------



## heatheralayna (Nov 21, 2008)

We have been looking into a company that does these services and I am getting a lot of indefinate answers from them.  Very frustrating!  I was told to bill 93237 x units (number of days pt wore the device)

I was then told by them that Medicare in some states ( I was not told which states) was not paying the code and just to see the patient give the results and up the E&M. (OMG)  This is not what we are going to do, we are cardiology, my providers usually provide high levels of service in the first place.

I called Noridian (I am in AZ) and talked with them.  The code is active and payable, they saw no reason it shouldn't pay.  I was hesitant about billing a unit for each day the device was worn, but that is how they read the code as well.  So I am still in the testing phase.  We are using a few claims as ginnea pigs and watching them.  I don't have results yet, this is a relatively new thing for us.

This device sounds great and sounds like it will really work for us.  I am hoping the billing goes well.  Hope this info helps.  Feel free to contact me to talk more! 

Heather


----------

